# NVidia trouble...

## big_me2

Hi, my system has gone crazy... 

I use the following:

    - nVidia Graphics card (Ti4200 APG 8x)

    - ASUS P4PE Motherboard (AGP 4x)

    - 2 screens (xinerama), second card is a Savage4  

    - Kernel 2.6.7 (4K stack)

    - nvidia-kernel 5336-r4

    - nvidia-glx 5336-r2

    - XFree 4.3.0.1

    - Gnome 2.6.1_rc1

Some time ago I started to experience some serious crashes when I ran X (and Gnome 2.6) with the nvidia driver.  

The problem occurs when I start nautilus and have a background image the system completely locks up (can't login from another computer...). But if I use don't start nautilus and use Apps -> Desktop Prefs. -> Desktop Background to set the wallpaper it works fine. I can the start nautilus and it works for a little while, but as soon as something "upsets" it the computer crashes again.

The system also crashes when I start gaim on the second sceen and the drag it to the primary screen (nVidia) and hold my cursor over a contact so that the info-popup occurs. The system then crashes and the gray box is never filled with any information. 

If I hold the cursor over a contact when gaim is located on the second screen it works just fine.

The third thing that makes the system crash is when I use a webbrowser ( Firefox 0.9 and Epiphany) and and image is loading, sometimes it works just fine but sometimes it doesn't... The system crashes and I'm forced to hit the reboot button. 

The one thing that doesn't make the system crash is OpenGL, it works fine without any problems at all. Also video (mpg, avi or whatever) works just fine. Not problems at all.

I'm pretty sure it isn't X or Gnome that's causing the trouble because if I run X with the nv driver it's stable as a rock. For a while I suspected that all my tweaking was to blame, so I did a complete reinstallation of the computer but the problem remains. 

Here's my XF86Config file:

```

#****************************************

# Server Layout

#****************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier        "2Mon"

   Screen         "Screen 1"

   Screen         "Screen 2" RightOf "Screen 1"

   InputDevice       "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice       "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unsigned"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unsigned"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load        "dbe"

   Load        "glx"

   Load        "extmod"

   Load        "v4l"

EndSection

#****************************************

# Input Device

#****************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Mouse1"

   Driver         "mouse"

   Option          "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option          "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Keyboard1"

   Driver         "Keyboard"

   Option          "Protocol" "Standard"

   Option          "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option          "XkbModel" "dell"

   Option          "XkbLayout" "se"

EndSection

#****************************************

# Monitor Setup

#****************************************

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Dell P991"

   VendorName   "Dell"

   ModelName    "P991"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "IBM C71"

   VendorName   "IBM"

   ModelName    "C71"

   HorizSync    30 - 69

   VertRefresh  50 - 120

EndSection

#****************************************

# Graficcards

#****************************************

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce 4"

   Driver      "nvidia"

#   VendorName  "Nvidia"

#   BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]"

   VideoRam    131072

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option        "NvAGP" "2"

   Option        "HWCursor" "1"

   Option        "CursorShadow" "1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Diamond S3 S540"

   Driver      "savage"

   VendorName  "Diamond"

   ChipSet     "Savage4"

   VideoRam    32768

   BusID       "PCI:2:13:0"

EndSection

#****************************************

# Screen setup 

#****************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "NVIDIA GeForce 4"

   Monitor    "Dell P991"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200@85Hz"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 2"

   Device     "Diamond S3 S540"

   Monitor    "IBM C71"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024@60Hz"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#****************************************

# DRI

#****************************************

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

And here's the /var/log/XFree86.0.log:

[code:1:b6dbf76cd5]

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 26 June 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 28 17:24:21 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "2Mon"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell P991"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce 4 (generic)"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 2" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "IBM C71"

(**) |   |-->Device "Diamond S3 S540"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "Protocol" "Standard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "dell"

(**) XKB: model: "dell"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "se"

(**) XKB: layout: "se"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unsigned,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unsigned,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "on"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80022880, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 1043,80b2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2561 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1043,80b0 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0281 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1043,80a8 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 5333,8a22 card 1092,4207 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd7efffff (0x1f00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe7f00000 - 0xefffffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd57fffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7f00000 - 0xe7efffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] rev 161, Mem @ 0xd6000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xe7fe0000/17

(--) PCI: (2:13:0) S3 Inc. Savage 4 rev 4, Mem @ 0xd4800000/19, 0xd8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xd7ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd3800000 - 0xd38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd40001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[2] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd487ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd3800000 - 0xd38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd40001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[2] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd487ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd3800000 - 0xd38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd40001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd487ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.0.1

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o

(II) Module savage: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.27

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27t) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

	Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

	Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

	Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

	SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

	SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

	SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd3800000 - 0xd38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd40001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd487ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(**) Chipset override: Savage4

(**) Chipset Savage4 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd3800000 - 0xd38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd40001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd487ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd3800000 - 0xd38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd40001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd487ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 1	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[21] 1	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] 1	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

	[34] 1	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[35] 1	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD6000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.28.20.21.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1, TV-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Philips 7104

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "50.000-160.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "50.000-120.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "48.000-120.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Dell P991: Using hsync range of 30.00-95.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Dell P991: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Dell P991) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Dell P991) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200@85Hz" (no mode of this name)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "2048x1536" (width 2048 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width 1920 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width 1856 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width 1792 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 189.0 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (370, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (109, 112)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): OpenGL is not fully supported in Xinerama

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(**) SAVAGE(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SAVAGE(1): RGB weight 888

(==) SAVAGE(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) SAVAGE(1): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) SAVAGE(1): Using HW cursor

(==) SAVAGE(1): Using video BIOS to set modes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Truncating PCI BIOS Length to 61440

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) SAVAGE(1): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(1): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(1): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) SAVAGE(1): VESA VBE OEM: Diamond Mutlimedia. Savage4

(II) SAVAGE(1): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.1

(II) SAVAGE(1): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Diamond Multimedia Inc.

(II) SAVAGE(1): VESA VBE OEM Product: Stealth III Savage4

(II) SAVAGE(1): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev C

(--) SAVAGE(1): Chip: id ffffffff, "(null)"

(**) SAVAGE(1): Engine: "Savage4"

(--) SAVAGE(1): mapping MMIO @ 0xd4800000 with size 0x80000

(==) SAVAGE(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) SAVAGE(1): probed videoram:  32768k

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(--) SAVAGE(1): No DDC signal

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) SAVAGE(1): I2C bus "I2C bus" initialized.

(II) SAVAGE(1): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) SAVAGE(1): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" removed.

(--) SAVAGE(1): Detected current MCLK value of 125.284 MHz

(II) SAVAGE(1): IBM C71: Using hsync range of 30.00-69.00 kHz

(II) SAVAGE(1): IBM C71: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Clock range:  10.00 to 220.00 MHz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Not using mode "1280x1024@60Hz" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(1): Found 16 modes at this depth:

    [10f] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [134] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [144] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [154] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [11e] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [112] 640 x 480, 200Hz, 160Hz, 100Hz, 85Hz, 75Hz, 72Hz, 60Hz

    [174] 720 x 480, 75Hz

    [17f] 720 x 576, 75Hz

    [115] 800 x 600, 160Hz, 100Hz, 85Hz, 75Hz, 72Hz, 60Hz, 56Hz

    [118] 1024 x 768, 130Hz, 85Hz, 75Hz, 70Hz, 60Hz

    [164] 1152 x 864, 100Hz, 85Hz, 75Hz, 70Hz, 60Hz

    [11b] 1280 x 1024, 100Hz, 85Hz, 75Hz, 70Hz, 60Hz

    [124] 1600 x 1200, 85Hz, 75Hz, 60Hz

    [194] 1920 x 1080, 75Hz, 70Hz, 60Hz, 48Hz

    [1a4] 1920 x 1200, 60Hz, 48Hz

    [139] 1920 x 1440, 60Hz

(--) SAVAGE(1): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1400x1050"  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(1):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(1): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(==) SAVAGE(1): DPI s

----------

## big_me2

Well, as my post got cut off I better finish it up...

Well my XFree86.0.log didn't realy show anythig iteresting. Not that I have spotted anyway.

I have tried to change the NvAGP setting in /etc/X11/XF86Config but it didn't help. Also I've been playing around for a bit with NVreg_EnableAGPSBA and NVreg_EnableAGPFW in /etc/modules.d/nvidia, trying to enable/disable them. But it didn't have any effect.

When I look in dmesg, before the system crashes, there isn't any obvious problems that might be the cause. Well I'm out of ideas... Any suggestions of what might be the cause??

----------

## big_me2

It seems as the new nvidia driver 6106 fixed most of the problems, now nautilus, gaim etc. works just fine... But it seems as there's might be an issue with transperency. If I activate transperency in gnome-terminal and resize the window the system crashes again.. well I've disabeled the eye-candy for now. 

Still, any suggestions are welcome...

----------

## big_me2

Nope, I'm misstaken... The crashes haven't stoped. They have just become more random. 

Nautilus works fine, or at least havn't caused a crash yet. 

For a while I thought my card was overheating but since it never happens during fullscreen OpenGL it just not seem true. The problem often occurs when I do the little stuff, like bringing up a menu or drag a window. HELP!!

----------

## trueg

you say: 4k stack while the nvidia driver states it only works with the old 8k.

----------

## big_me2

No the nvidia driver now handles 4K stacks (nvidia version 6106). 

Well I've noticed that if I disable agpgart the system doesn't crash as much... But, it still crashes after a while.

I played around some more with Fastwrite and SBA. If I disable SBA and enable Fastwrites, nautilus is able to draw the background before it crashes, now it crashes when it's about to draw the icons on my desktop.

----------

## trueg

well, when I tried the 60whatever version I only got a black screen and need to reboot the system remotely. I reverted back to 5whatever (the last version) and everything works smoothly.

----------

